# Visiting Pensacola Late Nov



## MisterTim (Nov 1, 2011)

I will be in Pensacola Beach during the week of Thanksgiving for some well deserved vacation time. I've never tried salt water fly fishing, and am thinking of giving it a try. I've done a bit of dry fly and nypmphing, all with guides. 

What is the fly fishing like in late November? Worth spending a few hundred on a guide?

If worthwhile, could you refer me to some good guides?

Thanks in advance for your help.
Tim


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty much the best time of year.
Basil Yelverton is an awesome local fly guide.
http://www.gulfbreezeguideservice.com/

Edit: Oh, and once you go salt, you will be ruined. I've seen many freshwater guys get ruined in a day of salt fly action


----------

